# Another solution for leaking Eos roof



## fdf123 (Mar 30, 2007)

Maybe this is an obvious or well-known solution for the leaking VW Eos roof, but I never saw it elsewhere and it finally solved my problem. After spending a fortune on a 0.5 kg bottle of Krytox and lubing the hell out of my seals I was still having the same leak problem by the back windows that only developed a few mos ago on my '07 Eos. I've been tearing my hair out and hating the car until I finally discovered that THERE ARE 2 DRAIN HOLES (one on each side) behind the rear rubber seal of the rear roof glass panel (not the rear window, but the rearmost of the 2 glass roof panels) that one can see when the roof is being opened. I found mine clogged with leaf and other particles and blew them clear with an air compressor, and voila! Problem solved!! Nice dry car, even using high pressure hose on my roof. See attached pic. I'm sure the Krytox didn't hurt--water beads up nicely on the seals when wet.

https://picasaweb.google.com/110571...key=Gv1sRgCIDz6LuwjI-ypQE#5591926067129629458


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes, that is a known maintenance procedure for roof leaks, but it never hurts to have a reminder.

Thanks for taking the time to post your findings. I'm sure some of the newer members will benefit from your experience.

One caution though, I wouldn't advise blowing them out with compressed air, too much pressure could burst the drain line if the blockage is fairly solid.

I believe most are using a syringe filled with water to gently flush the drain lines.

Kevin


----------

